# [revdep-rebuild] /usr/lib64/libGL.la not owned by (résolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

après un revdep-rebuild, vola ce qu'il me donne:

```

revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libGL.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libGL.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

J'ai essayer lafilefixer /usr/lib64/libGL.la

/usr/lib64/libGL.la already clean, skipping update.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Apr 2010 15:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5, 4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j30"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dri ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k json mencoder mmx modules mp4box mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session sftp simplexml spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vfw xorg yamdi zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ca veut toujours pas, que faire ?

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by ibasaw on Tue Apr 27, 2010 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca veut toujours pas, que faire ?
> 
> 

 

```

# rm /usr/lib64/libGL.la

```

Ton système est t'il à jour ? Ce fichier n'est plus utilisé et a été supprimé.

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai essayer et ca ne change rien.

Et oui mon systeme est à jour.

----------

## netfab

Comment çà çà ne change rien ? Tu veux dire que revdep-rebuild te trouve toujours ce fichier ? alors dans ce cas :

```

# revdep-rebuild -i

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

c'est tout bon, merci.

----------

